
Proof that Android is Linux - tomjuggler
https://gist.github.com/tomjuggler/de994c48e4f7790a3c22b204c58c35b9
======
mra164
Is this a secret? The android operativsystem wiki clearly says this.

"Android is a mobile operating system developed by Google, based on the Linux
kernel and designed primarily for touchscreen mobile devices such as
smartphones and tablets."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_\(operating_system\))

------
tomjuggler
I am not sure why now, but I had some expectation of getting a different
result. Just me being an idiot. I use the same code all the time to
differentiate Windows from Linux.

------
codepeach
Well it is, effectively, a custom Linux distribution.

